# Cryptocoryne wendtii var.'Florida Sunset' spathe



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Cryptocoryne wendtii var.'Florida Sunset' sent out a spathe yesterday exactly 1 month after I planted it.
Some pics to share.




Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

WOW Very nice Bhushan! Is this the same plant I gave you? Man that sent out a spathe quick!!!!!


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Is that grown emersed?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Jdinh04 said:


> WOW Very nice Bhushan! Is this the same plant I gave you? Man that sent out a spathe quick!!!!!


Yes , its the same one. It has not developed variegated leaves after moving it out from your submerged set up. So that is a slight disappointment. But I guess its too early to decide.

Ramos, yes its grown emersed.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Bhushan,
Well done !

Extremely easy to flower ! I had 3 flowers going at the same time in the same pot. True weed.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Jay. Yes, looks like this is the flowering season for the sunsets.I have two more spathes coming on this one. Agreed its a weed.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

that looks so nice, congrats


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Very interesting cyrpt. Congrats on the flowering.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Damian and Ben , Thanks a lot.


----------

